# Add Backup Camera to MyLink



## Cruze1992 (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys!

So I know this had been discussed in other threads but it seems the answer has not been found yet. I have a 2013 2LT Chevy Cruze 1.4T and I would like to add the factory backup camera to my touchscreen MyLink radio. I removed my radio and found no such inputs for a video-input but I am curious if there are other wires I need to tap in to. 

My question is has this ever been done and if it has, please point me to the correct thread or explain. 

Thanks guys


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I would imagine all the wiring is already there, just need to plug in the camera and get the software flashed - the latter will likely be the hard part.


----------



## Cruze1992 (May 9, 2014)

Ya I figured it does. I just need to know which wires to tap in to.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Cruze1992 said:


> Ya I figured it does. I just need to know which wires to tap in to.


That's what I'm trying to say, the wiring should be there, even all the way to the trunk. No tapping into anything, just plug it in. I can't say this for sure, this is just my assumption, but seems to be the case for most other things people look to do - wires are already there. Plug and play, in your case you'll need your radio flashed with software that supports the camera, though.


----------



## Cruze1992 (May 9, 2014)

Well I have torn apart the entire trunk lining to find a harness or open connector and I have fond nothing. I just want to know if the wiring is there and what to look for if anyone can advise. 

Thanks!


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I doubt yhe wiring is there why would gm spend extra money putting wires where they are not needed sounds like a waste of money. Ive researched this topic amd have come up dry as well. No one knows for sure the answer to this question sorry

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruze1992 (May 9, 2014)

I think the wiring would be there because it would cost them more to make a completely different wiring harness that does not contain the wiring for the backup camera.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Cruze1992 said:


> Well I have torn apart the entire trunk lining to find a harness or open connector and I have fond nothing. I just want to know if the wiring is there and what to look for if anyone can advise.
> 
> Thanks!


Message the customer care on here buddy they will help you out , shame you followed someone's hunch and came up with nothing .


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

From what I've found the wiring harness for it is not there, however Right inside the trunk there is a connector I think you just need the trunk harness Waiting for wiring diagrams tomorrow or Monday to confirm but I think the wires are in the body harness


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

Also there's no video inputs on the radio, the video data runs thru the 44pin connector 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dabaumer (Sep 25, 2014)

"From what I've found the wiring harness for it is not there, however Right inside the trunk there is a connector I think you just need the trunk harness Waiting for wiring diagrams tomorrow or Monday to confirm but I think the wires are in the body harness"

were you able to get a wiring diagram and see if the cables were in the trunk area already?


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah.. how bout an update


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

correct you need to buy the trunk harness for a car with the cam, the wires are run from the trunk connector forward to the radio already


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

yes I looked at the diagram to verify that.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

at the moment I don't have the $400 that gm wants for the chrome trunk trim with the camera... getting the jeep back on the road so I can park the cruze for winter is more important right now


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

kastner03 said:


> at the moment I don't have the $400 that gm wants for the chrome trunk trim with the camera... getting the jeep back on the road so I can park the cruze for winter is more important right now
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


There is other cameras that replace the deft trunk licensed plate light. One of the other threads have the link.


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

I want the factory one then it will be a plug and play install that and all aftermarket cameras have a rca plug style video output... there's no plug for that on our cruzes I don't wanna have to cut that off and figure how to wire stuff and hope it works


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zamir001 (12 mo ago)

Cruze1992 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I know this had been discussed in other threads but it seems the answer has not been found yet. I have a 2013 2LT Chevy Cruze 1.4T and I would like to add the factory backup camera to my touchscreen MyLink radio. I removed my radio and found no such inputs for a video-input but I am curious if there are other wires I need to tap in to.
> 
> ...


Hello, Can you tell how did you do it? i want to make it


----------

